# I self published one of my stories today!



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

As some of you might know from older posts I'm a writer.

I guess it's been one of my talents/strength for being an introvert and spending a lot of time in my head. I've been looking for a place for my short stories and found good resources so please, if any of you like reading fiction, here's mine.

https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/findyourself555


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

O cool, congrats bro.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm gonna read this later. I really like the name too, Nima the Enigma.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

That's awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Congratulations! I just downloaded your book, I hope it's good


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm gunna put it on my kindle!!!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I'll get your book in case I can work up the motivation to actually do something, lol. And thanks for introducing me to that site!


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

minimized said:


> I'll get your book in case I can work up the motivation to actually do something, lol. And thanks for introducing me to that site!


If you ever make an account can you please write a review for my story? I'll return the favor if you ever publish something too.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Tell me what you guys think!


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I read several paragraphs before giving up. There is not much of a story here and of what there is is vague and pretentious. It's generic, like a lot of other stories I've read by people who are not popular. It was fun to read in various accents at the beginning. I would like it more if there were details instead of reliance on romanticism without purpose.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

Rufus said:


> I read several paragraphs before giving up. There is not much of a story here and of what there is is vague and pretentious. It's generic, like a lot of other stories I've read by people who are not popular. It was fun to read in various accents at the beginning. I would like it more if there were details instead of reliance on romanticism without purpose.


what was your favorite part?? Lulz


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

It's on my kindle! I'll read it soon.


----------

